# My 3.5se has a p0507 code, anyone know the idle relearn procedure?



## cobra0827 (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone know the Idle relearn procedure for my 2002 Altima 3.5se?
Idle is at about 950rpm and them kicked a p0507 code for high idle.

please help


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the FSM:

IDLE SPEED CHECK
1. Run engine at about 2,000 rpm for about 2 minutes under no-load.
2. Rev engine (2,000 to 3,000 rpm) two or three times under no-load, then run engine at idle speed for about
1 minute.
3. Check idle speed.
OK or NG
OK >> GO TO 10.
NG >> GO TO 4.

4. PERFORM ACCELERATOR PEDAL RELEASED POSITION LEARNING
1. Stop engine.
2. Perform EC-668, "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning" .
>> GO TO 5.

5. PERFORM THROTTLE VALVE CLOSED POSITION LEARNING
Perform EC-669, "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" .
>> GO TO 6.


6. PERFORM IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING
Perform EC-669, "Idle Air Volume Learning" .
Which is the result CMPLT or INCMP?
CMPLT or INCMP
CMPLT>> GO TO 7.
INCMP >> 1. Follow the construction of “Idle Air Volume Learning”.

________________________________________________________
*Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning* UBS0035C
DESCRIPTION
“Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning” is an operation to learn the fully released position of the accelerator
pedal by monitoring the accelerator pedal position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time
harness connector of accelerator pedal position sensor or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
3. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
4. Turn ignition switch “ON” and wait at least 2 seconds.
5. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.

*Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning* UBS0035D
DESCRIPTION
“Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning” is an operation to learn the fully closed position of the throttle valve
by monitoring the throttle position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time harness connector of
electric throttle control actuator or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch “ON”.
3. Turn ignition switch “OFF” wait at least 10 seconds.
Make sure that throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming the operating sound.

*Idle Air Volume Learning* UBS0035E
DESCRIPTION
“Idle Air Volume Learning” is an operation to learn the idle air volume that keeps each engine within the specific
range. It must be performed under any of the following conditions:
 Each time electric throttle control actuator or ECM is replaced.
 Idle speed or ignition timing is out of specification.
PREPARATION
Before performing “Idle Air Volume Learning”, make sure that all of the following conditions are satisfied.
Learning will be cancelled if any of the following conditions are missed for even a moment.
 Battery voltage: More than 12.9V (At idle)
 Engine coolant temperature: 70 - 100°C (158 - 212°F)
 PNP switch: ON
 Electric load switch: OFF
(Air conditioner, headlamp, rear window defogger)
On vehicles equipped with daytime light systems, set lighting switch to the 1st position to light
only small lamps.
 Steering wheel: Neutral (Straight-ahead position)
 Vehicle speed: Stopped
 Transmission: Warmed-up
For A/T models with CONSULT-II, drive vehicle until “FLUID TEMP SE” in “DATA MONITOR” mode of “A/
T” system indicates less than 0.9V.
For A/T models without CONSULT-II and M/T models, drive vehicle for 10 minutes.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
EC-670
Without CONSULT-II
NOTE:
 It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
 It is impossible to switch the diagnostic mode when an accelerator pedal position sensor circuit
has a malfunction.
1. Perform EC-668, "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning" .
2. Perform EC-669, "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" .
3. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature.
4. Check that all items listed under the topic “PRE-CONDITIONING” (previously mentioned) are in good
order.
5. Turn ignition switch “OFF” and wait at least 10 seconds.
6. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch “ON” and wait 3 seconds.
7. Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds.
a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
8. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 20 seconds until the MIL stops
blinking and turned ON.
9. Fully release the accelerator pedal within 3 seconds after the MIL goes off.
10. Start engine and let it idle.
11. Wait 20 seconds.








12. Rev up the engine two or three times and make sure that idle speed and ignition timing are within the
specifications.
13. If idle speed and ignition timing are not within the specification, the result will be incomplete. In this case,
find the cause of the problem by referring to the “DIAGNOSTIC PROCEDURE” below.
DIAGNOSTIC PROCEDURE
If idle air volume learning cannot be performed successfully, proceed as follows:
1. Check that throttle valve is fully closed.
2. Check PCV valve operation.
3. Check that downstream of throttle valve is free from air leakage.
4. When the above three items check out OK, engine component parts and their installation condition
are questionable. Check and eliminate the cause of the problem.
It is useful to perform EC-752, "TROUBLE DIAGNOSIS - SPECIFICATION VALUE" .
5. If any of the following conditions occur after the engine has started, eliminate the cause of the problem and perform “Idle air volume learning” all over again:
– Engine stalls.
– Erroneous idle.
ITEM SPECIFICATION
Idle speed M/T: 700±50 rpm
A/T: 700±50 rpm (in “P” or “N” position)
Ignition timing M/T: 15±5° BTDC
A/T: 15±5° BTDC (in “P” or “N” position)
SEC897C


----------



## cobra0827 (Apr 7, 2005)

Is this something I can do myself or does a dealer need to do it?
any equiptment needed


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

cobra0827 said:


> Is this something I can do myself or does a dealer need to do it?
> any equiptment needed


The way I read it, all you need is a watch with a second hand.

Lew


----------



## bullet_73 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am having same problem after cleaning throttle by spray & cloth. I am sure you guys can help me.

To perform UBS 0035C-D how I can disconnect ECM or both harnesses. Also Do I have to reconnect harness after performing UBS0035C to go to the UBS0035D.
Please help me with this issue.

2002 2.5 SL / Auto

Thakns
MP


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

If you want the problem to go away right away then you will need to take the vehicle to a dealer and have them perform the Idle Air Volume Relearn using a CONSULT II.
Otherwise, the vehicle will do it on its own, it will just take awhile. Just have someone clear the code and let the ECM do its thing. If the code keeps coming back, then you may have to have someone check and be sure there isn't something else wrong.


----------



## bobbo27 (Nov 5, 2008)

guys,


have an 03' ALtima SE, 3.5L, have tried the manual procedures which work perfectly and idles about 700-750 RPMs, but as soon as i shut the engine off (at proper operating temp) and restart,the idle is back up to about 1000 RPM and the P0507 code sets...why won't the relearn stick??
ideas??


----------



## Stumbler (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all. I've been searching this topic, I have the '03 3.5 se, same problem. Found you guys, and done the relearn procedure, which works. Like Bobbo, mine reverts to high idle the next time I start it. RPS180, you say the ECM will relearn on its own, any idea how long? I've done the relearn, all 3 steps about 10 times. It works every time, but reverts every time when you shut it off. Last time I clean the throttle body!


----------



## Stumbler (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm about to take it to the dealership and get bent over the counter. Anyone know why the relearn won't stick? I get the idle down to where it should be evey time I do the procedures, and it runs how it should for as long as I keep it running. Shut it off and restart and the high idle comes back. Help?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

cobra0827 said:


> Is this something I can do myself or does a dealer need to do it?
> any equiptment needed


A dealer does cause the idle learn is done with Consult that's why it ask if it showed complete or incomplete.


----------



## headlight_clip (Nov 9, 2006)

I recently took my 2.5 2002 Altima in for an oil change and they sold me on doing an intake cleaning, using one of those cans. They showed it to me and it did look dirty. I drove home, 2 blocks away, and didn't notice any problems. An hour or so later I used the car again and the check engine light came on, and I noticed the RPM needle move quickly. I bought it back and it was a P0507 code, the service tech said something probably just had to be adjusted.

The service tech did turn off the check engine light - is that the same as clearing the code? The engine may be re-learning, it seems a lot better than when I first noticed this happening. Also I notice if the engine has been running longer, it happens less.

I think my Altima could also use a general overall tune-up, something I haven't done since I bought it new (57k miles on it) - does anyone recommend a place to have this done in the NYC area?


----------



## Stumbler (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey OUTKAST, since I got the manual relearn to work as long as the car stays running, but it reverts the next time it starts, that means the computer relearn was incomplete. Some cars are fine with the manual relearn and some aren't. What could cause that? I know pcv valve or intake leaks can cause the problem but my problem was initiated by a throttle body clean, it ran perfect prior to that. I'd like to know as much as I can before getting the dealer to hook up the consult II and telling me I need some $800 job done.
Thanks man.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

headlight_clip said:


> I recently took my 2.5 2002 Altima in for an oil change and they sold me on doing an intake cleaning, using one of those cans. They showed it to me and it did look dirty. I drove home, 2 blocks away, and didn't notice any problems. An hour or so later I used the car again and the check engine light came on, and I noticed the RPM needle move quickly. I bought it back and it was a P0507 code, the service tech said something probably just had to be adjusted.
> 
> The service tech did turn off the check engine light - is that the same as clearing the code? The engine may be re-learning, it seems a lot better than when I first noticed this happening. Also I notice if the engine has been running longer, it happens less.
> 
> I think my Altima could also use a general overall tune-up, something I haven't done since I bought it new (57k miles on it) - does anyone recommend a place to have this done in the NYC area?


I quit doing TB cleaning especially on the 2.5's cause it always screws up the IAC and then you have to replace the entire TB. But yes, if it doesn't kill the TB, you're suppose to relearn the idle cause the gap at the throttle plate has changed and the computer can adjust it out just not in.



Stumbler said:


> Hey OUTKAST, since I got the manual relearn to work as long as the car stays running, but it reverts the next time it starts, that means the computer relearn was incomplete. Some cars are fine with the manual relearn and some aren't. What could cause that? I know pcv valve or intake leaks can cause the problem but my problem was initiated by a throttle body clean, it ran perfect prior to that. I'd like to know as much as I can before getting the dealer to hook up the consult II and telling me I need some $800 job done.
> Thanks man.


I didn't even know the manual procedure existed. I've always just hooked up Consult and did the idle relearn. It usually takes about 30 minutes depending on what mood the computer is in. It just doesn't want to do it sometimes. Tech line even told me, after I did a computer reprogram, to pull the MAF sensor, let a code set, turn it off, turn it back on, clearn the code, and attempt the relearn. I just keep trying that procedure until it takes.


----------



## CaliXterra (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.
I have an 05 Xterra that had an p0507 error as well.
After 10 attemts this is how i finaly fixed the issue.
remove the TB and Clean it. WD40 on the Butterfly.
install the cleaned TB and hook up plumbing. then disconnect the airbox from the Air filter!!!!!!!!!
the do the Idle Air Volume Learning *UBS0035E*

after that my error went away and idle was from 675 to 700 consistantly.

thanks everone for this great advice.


----------



## Jerrobbin (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a 2002 Infiniti I35 with the same problem. I received a P1800 error code and the car would only idle and not accelerate until I cleared the code, Unfortunately it would recurr every time I would start the car until I replaced the throttle body. After that I would get a P0507 and the car would not retain the the idle relearn after being shut off. After redoing the procedure about a hundred times, I finally did it with the MAF disconnected. I started the car, shut off the engine, cleared the MAF code, did the relearn with the MAF disconnected including starting the car at the end of the relearn. I then shut the car off, hooked up the MAF connector, started the car, cleared the MAF code again, and so far it is retainiing the correct idle speed. I long for the day when all it took to set the idle speed was a screwdriver.


----------



## wingma2002 (Mar 31, 2012)

HI
INFO. NEEDED,, WHAT IF THERE`s A ALARM ON THE CAR?? DOES IT BYPASS BECAUSE OF POWER DRAIN?? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## WifiGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Idle relearn tip*

The procedure posted by Ishadoff is correct. If you have trouble with the relearn not "sticking" ( I had the same problem), here is how to make it stick. Do these 3 steps BEFORE doing the relearn procedure. 
1. Make sure your car is at operating temperature before doing any of the steps. You must drive it to get the transmission warmed up also.
2. If any codes are showing (SES Light), clear them with a scan tool.
3. ** Make sure all electrical loads are OFF. (Radio, Heater/AC, lights & DRL!!). This step is critical (DRL). To do this, apply the parking brake & the DRL will not come on when key is turned on. I saw this tip in another post (sorry can't remember where) where a tech posted scanned pages from the service manual.
I did about 20 relearn attempts & could not get the idle to 650, only about 800 and would forget after car was turned off. After I did the relearn with the above 3 steps first, the SES light had a different pattern during the relearn process & after running the engine for about 10 sec, the idle dropped to 650 & stayed there. 2 days now & perfectly fine!
NO need to remove connections to MAF or anything like that. Remember this is done with the engine not running anyway.


----------



## banderso (Nov 28, 2012)

Outkast said:


> I quit doing TB cleaning especially on the 2.5's cause it always screws up the IAC and then you have to replace the entire TB. But yes, if it doesn't kill the TB, you're suppose to relearn the idle cause the gap at the throttle plate has changed and the computer can adjust it out just not in.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know the manual procedure existed. I've always just hooked up Consult and did the idle relearn. It usually takes about 30 minutes depending on what mood the computer is in. It just doesn't want to do it sometimes. Tech line even told me, after I did a computer reprogram, to pull the MAF sensor, let a code set, turn it off, turn it back on, clearn the code, and attempt the relearn. I just keep trying that procedure until it takes.



So.. I cleaned the TB, then P0507 code... 1600 rpm....multiple attempts to "relearn", nothing.... 
Well, at some point the CPU DID try to do something different... vacilated between 900 and 1600.... geesh....
Then I followed the advice of Outcast by unhooking the MAF sensor, let the car store the codes (now showing P0420, P0507, and the MAF code - i forgot to write it down). I then cleared the codes and attempted the "relearn" procedure.
IT WORKED !!!!

see ya
bill


----------



## saganhead (Sep 23, 2014)

*Dealership*

Changed out throttle body to my 2005 quest and could not get the relearn procedure to work. Took it to the dealership for relearn and they had to disengage a few cylinders to finally get the RPM's down and relearn process completed. $160 :crying:


----------



## foreign2005 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Code 0507 on 2005 Nissan Murano*

I did a complete tune up on our 2005 Nissan Murano plus put in a new battery. Now it runs between 1000 and 2000 RPM and throws out code P0507 when computer is put on it. Is it the throttle body and how do I repair it?


----------



## bmsirajeel (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, is this procedure applicable for Nissan Murano 2003? Please reply.
Arifin


----------

